# ADA 60p (Hidden River)



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Hardware:

ADA 60p
Matheson 3810 Dual Stage Regulator with built in check valve/ 20lbs co2 tank/atomizer
ADA Amazonia 1
ADA Style Stand 
Lili pipe/ from Tn23
MH Lighting/75 watts
Eheim 2313
ADA look a like Seiryu rock
Hydor inline heater

Plant:
Blyxa Japonica
Needle leaf fern
java moss

Fish:
Haven't decided yet

Matheson 3810

















Forrest sand


















Hydor inline


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

and here we go!!

trying to secure the soil from mixing with sand later









not very happy with the hard scape so you will see thet it move around on every pics


















told my son to take a picture of me..lol









started laying down the roots


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice rocks and roots, where did you find those?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

still not satisfied with the wood scape

















Filled up half way and just to remove all debris where the sand is going









after 5 mins.










and filling it up again 

















this is what it looks like for now, but the hardscape was change and will update it later have to pick up the wife


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Great start!!! Can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

nice looking tank  I cant wait to see the plant selection


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking good can wait to see the rest.:bigsmile:


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to see you decided to build the ADA. You'll like the atomizer  Does a great job. 
Super envious of your reg.
Can't wait to see what you add for plants.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good Maestro!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this would be the final hardscape, just have to buy some river gravel to add some accent to the rock and sand. Will update soon..THANKS for looking..


















Whirl pool from the lily pipe


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great looking setup, Bien. Especially love that sexy Matheson regulator. So you're running all your tanks from that one 20 lb tank and manifold now? Where did you get the regulator from? I remember talking to you by PM about my Praxair once.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You suck! Just kidding, Bien ! I love your regulator and the tank is sweet too. So just the 3 plant species, eh? I'll need to come by while we're both on Parental leave . I see you FINALLY moved over to the atomizer on this tank.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Inline heater and atomizer both along outflow right? I haven't tried 2 devices yet...


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Nice rocks and roots, where did you find those?


I got them from another member through a trade and he said he got them from a Bonsai place on Renfrew and 1st.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Glad to see you decided to build the ADA. You'll like the atomizer  Does a great job.
> Super envious of your reg.
> Can't wait to see what you add for plants.


thanks man, I know I love this reg.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a great looking setup, Bien. Especially love that sexy Matheson regulator. So you're running all your tanks from that one 20 lb tank and manifold now? Where did you get the regulator from? I remember talking to you by PM about my Praxair once.


Thanks Garry!! I got the Matheson from one of the member here, he was selling the whole set up tank,filter, etc..I only bought it because of the reg. I tried to sell the rest but only got rid of some. I had the manifold for a while now and yes, I have 20lb feeding all of my tank.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> You suck! Just kidding, Bien ! I love your regulator and the tank is sweet too. So just the 3 plant species, eh? I'll need to come by while we're both on Parental leave . I see you FINALLY moved over to the atomizer on this tank.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


lol....thanks man!! Im not sure about the plant yet really it might change. How long r u off for?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Inline heater and atomizer both along outflow right? I haven't tried 2 devices yet...


the inline heater is not connected yet but atomizer is, its shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this should be it for the hardscape.. pls. let me know what you think!! thanks for looking













































will plant it soon. thanks for lookink


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great, I like that the trunks are now reaching the water surface.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Looks great, I like that the trunks are now reaching the water surface.


Thanks man, it would have been nice if it was sticking out a lot more


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got a chance to do some planting !!






















































and look what got this afternoon from the hidden river!!lol....Real Seiryu rock


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice my friend. I still don't know how you keep your tanks algae free around all that structure?!?!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's some nice looking rock!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice maestro!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

i really like how you implemented those small round pebbels into your harscape with the bigger stones and sand. nicely done.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish I had your patience and eye with scaping that tank looks amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks man...this is the first day, so no algae yet but I'm sure ill get something in about 2 weeks.



CRS Fan said:


> Very nice my friend. I still don't know how you keep your tanks algae free around all that structure?!?!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> i really like how you implemented those small round pebbels into your harscape with the bigger stones and sand. nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Thank you.. This is my first time using sand and I'm glad u like it, didn't really know how it would turn out. I just want something new and decided to do a river bank theme.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Thanks man...this is the first day, so no algae yet but I'm sure ill get something in about 2 weeks.


It's funny when people say that "they don't get algae" in their tank and "it is not normal to have algae on new tanks" while planted tank gurus like you and Tom Barr keeps on admitting that you guys get algae too. :lol: i just shake my head.

Thanks for sharing this, Im actually curious on this as I noticed that you used a regular sand as a substrate.

By the way, Im getting a new CO2 tank and convert my 57G low tech, I might swing by your place and get some plant goodies again.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

thats is very nice stones. i wish i can have some...
i am sure it will be a wonderful tank after some trimming.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> It's funny when people say that "they don't get algae" in their tank and "it is not normal to have algae on new tanks" while planted tank gurus like you and Tom Barr keeps on admitting that you guys get algae too. :lol: i just shake my head.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, Im actually curious on this as I noticed that you used a regular sand as a substrate.
> 
> By the way, Im getting a new CO2 tank and convert my 57G low tech, I might swing by your place and get some plant goodies again.


Thanks man! Let me know what plant r u looking for and I'll hold it for you. But just so u know that I have pond snail.. Just in case u don't like them..


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Thanks man! Let me know what plant r u looking for and I'll hold it for you. But just so u know that I have pond snail.. Just in case u don't like them..


No biggie, I'll give em PP dip and should be fine, like what i did before.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice Biem! I did noticed your Ada tank ( it wasn't lit ) when I stopped by last week. Thanks again for all the goodies. You sure have an eye for aqua-scaping.

A Tip for those planning to start a new planted tank, go seek plants from members. I met this OP last week and he sold me his premium plant package. Let me tell you, it was a hell of a deal. Not to mention he is willing to share his expert knowledge with you. I could have spent hours looking at his beautiful tanks.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Tommy72a said:


> Very nice Biem! I did noticed your Ada tank ( it wasn't lit ) when I stopped by last week. Thanks again for all the goodies. You sure have an eye for aqua-scaping.
> 
> A Tip for those planning to start a new planted tank, go seek plants from members. I met this OP last week and he sold me his premium plant package. Let me tell you, it was a hell of a deal. Not to mention he is willing to share his expert knowledge with you. I could have spent hours looking at his beautiful tanks.


I'm really glad that you like those plant that u got. All I gave u was whatever in the package and maybe a little bit extra..


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. I really appreciates it!!

just bored so took a shot this afternoon


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

you are a heck of an artist Bien! Another masterpiece!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the way you scape!!!! another masterpiece for sure.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

just an update, plant are growing real slow just the way I like it on this set up. After 3 weeks the stem plant grew probably 2 inches but they are really compact. The Tripartita grew real good as well considering it was planted in sand, its is proven then that this plant is very easy to grow. So far I've been lucky to avoid algae.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bien, you keep inspiring me on every tank you setup... me want one like this.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Hey Bien, you keep inspiring me on every tank you setup... me want one like this.


thanks man!! I glad that I'm able to do that. Your set up got some CRAZY growth though...I often wonder if you dose steroids, your plant r so big, especially the stelleta. Unfortunately, I have to get rid of this tank soon because I'm going back to work full time and wont have time for some of my tank. This guy is got to go!!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

darn! I need to sell my house to get more tanks man!  I wanna get it if I manage to pull out some cash... I just ordered the CO2 tank/reg combo, exactly the same that you have used.

sometimes I need to ask my self... why do we need to work? why can't I just stay home and stare at my tanks/fish all the time? :lol:

shhhhhh... yes, I dose cool aid on my tank... its a top secret by the way :lol: my plants love it!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Which one, the two stage matheson? That will b nice!!



crimper said:


> darn! I need to sell my house to get more tanks man!  I wanna get it if I manage to pull out some cash... I just ordered the CO2 tank/reg combo, exactly the same that you have used.
> 
> sometimes I need to ask my self... why do we need to work? why can't I just stay home and stare at my tanks/fish all the time? :lol:
> 
> shhhhhh... yes, I dose cool aid on my tank... its a top secret by the way :lol: my plants love it!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien very nice and artistic scape!! You should keep the setup, its low maintenance and it looks great when you walk in the door!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Which one, the two stage matheson? That will b nice!!


I like the Matheson but gone cheap with the Taprite


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Taprite is pretty good!! It should last u forever.Are u getting it custom built or you just bought a reg online and you'll build it yourself



crimper said:


> I like the Matheson but gone cheap with the Taprite


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll try to hold on to it as long as I can. I really like the tank and the whole look of the hardware, this is as close as I can get to Ada stuff ...too pricey and I'm broke!! I'm thinking about entering the AGA competition in September or sometime later this year. I know I'm going get murdered by some of the entry but I'll give ie a try anyway.



Tn23 said:


> Bien very nice and artistic scape!! You should keep the setup, its low maintenance and it looks great when you walk in the door!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> Thanks man, I'll try to hold on to it as long as I can. I really like the tank and the whole look of the hardware, this is as close as I can get to Ada stuff ...too pricey and I'm broke!! I'm thinking about entering the AGA competition in September or sometime later this year. I know I'm going get murdered by some of the entry but I'll give ie a try anyway.


Go for it Bien! Its about time to raise our flag...


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Go for it Bien! Its about time to raise our flag...


I'll try,,lol


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

VIDEO!

You can hear my 6 months old in the back round...Please click to play


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful scape! Didn't realize ADA made a light colored substrate, good to know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome Bien!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys for the kind words. I finally started dosing this tank and I see some improvement right away. And I'm very lucky not to have algae appear so far. thanks again


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Where did you get the seiryu rock?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Vman said:


> Where did you get the seiryu rock?


+1 yes! give us a clue!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

got them on 1st and Renfrew. There is a bonsai place in the corner but I can't remember what's the store name, its very easy to find though. The biggest one in my tank is $15.



Vman said:


> Where did you get the seiryu rock?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Bien
It's a perfect looking rock.Ill check it out.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet! I will check it out this weekend!



Bien Lim said:


> got them on 1st and Renfrew. There is a bonsai place in the corner but I can't remember what's the store name, its very easy to find though. The biggest one in my tank is $15.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

just an update, plant are ready for a trim..maybe one more week!! hope you guys like it..thanks for looking


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

wow looks amazing Bien, just beautiful


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks claudia


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Seeing tanks like this on here inspire and at the same time make me regret every scape I've made as they come nothing close to this.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

datfish said:


> Seeing tanks like this on here inspire and at the same time make me regret every scape I've made as they come nothing close to this.


Just want to say thank you if this tank gives you inspiration but don't regret any scape you've done in the past cause this will lead you to a a similar scape in the near future that resemble your previous scape but this time only better. If you look at some of my older scape you will notice that they look like the present ones but maybe a bit better. I use my previous idea and learned my mistake from them so that the next one could be better.

Thanks,
Bien


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good Bien!

The river scene is my favorite aquascape... specially the 2007 AGA grand winner. It reminds of the place where I came from...

Keep on posting those pics.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow very nice work Bien. Amazing to watch your style develop with each scape. Will be rooting for you if you decide to join AGA this year! Any interest in joining IAPLC?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

great setup and scape! 

is that mainly l. arcuata in the back right on the recent pics? looks great whatever it is.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks,,, its Ludwiga Brevipes



trout said:


> great setup and scape!
> 
> is that mainly l. arcuata in the back right on the recent pics? looks great whatever it is.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words.. I waiting for the AGA opening, I think its around October.



DR1V3N said:


> Wow very nice work Bien. Amazing to watch your style develop with each scape. Will be rooting for you if you decide to join AGA this year! Any interest in joining IAPLC?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

no trimmings for sometime now.. thanks for looking

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

